# HT Wiring



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

I’m in the process of building a dedicated HT. I’m at the wiring point and I’m finding that I’m pretty green when it comes to the video side. I have 2 questions.

1) I’d like to hear peoples’ recommendations as to what wires I should be running so make sure I have maximum flexibility with various types of direct view equipment, and to future proof it as much as possible.

2) The same question as number 1, but for projectors.

TIA.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm assuming your room is bare studs?

If possible run conduit around the entire room with pull string(s) so that you can replace/add cables for future proofing. Conduit will be your best solution as it will let you replace/add cables when need be and also contain them in a nice bundle for better cable management on both ends.


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes, the room is studded but nothing on the walls yet. I'm using metal conduit to run my sub cables because I'm afraid of EMI. I'm looking to identify what other cables I should be running besides HDMI.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Make sure you use inwall rated wiring (CL2 if I remember correct).

I suggest:
- Run sub wiring to a few places, you may want additional subs later. And electrical outlets nearby too
- speakers. Run at least 7, but with Atmos now out, I'd run 4 in ceiling too. You may not want now, but easier and less expensive now than later
- projector - HDMI to it, but don't forget a power outlet near it. I'd also run a couple Cat5 to it - IR and networking
- will equipment be in same room? If not, run plenty of Cat5 for IR control from front of room to equip
- network wiring to equipment
- cable

Goal is to have more wiring than you need so you are future ready for a while...


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Check out ENT aka smurf tubing for your needs. It's plastic... flexible conduit. I ran this for my rear surrounds and HDMI through the walls and under my floor. Now I can pull out/pull in new cable as needed without leaving the room.

It's cheap too.

https://www.capitaltristate.com/Images/img/980060/1058739_specsheet.pdf


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Subs - Yes, I’ll be/am running 5 separate LFE lines.
Speakers – I’ve already planned for ceiling speakers. Just not sure how I'm going to hang them yet.
Projector – When you say IR, are you saying infrared for remote control purposes? I’ve never done that before. How would I wire for it?
Equip in same room – I want to wire for both direct view and projected to be ready for changes in technology.
Networking – Good idea. Thanks.
Flexible ENT – I thought about it, but decided to go with the rigid PVC.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Jack N said:


> Projector – When you say IR, are you saying infrared for remote control purposes? I’ve never done that before. How would I wire for it?


IR is very simple - receivers use 3 wires, and emitters use 2 wires. If you have your equipment in front (or side, or in closet, etc), you will want to connect an emitter to the PJ so you don't have to move the remote around to turn on the PJ (or to calibrate it, or change inputs, etc). Just point it where your equipment is and it will control the PJ too. There are lots of inexpensive IR systems available - and it's very easy to connect receivers/emitters.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Run at least two cat-6 cables to each display and equipment location. You'll be able to terminate it as data, or serial, or IR. I'd run one or two drops from the network/com panel to the equipment stack/s (MEC/LEC). Run 1-2 drops from the MEC to the projector location, screen location, and behind the screen, or any other location a TV may go. 

You'll be able to put a network switch in for all data and you can turn cat cable into almost any other connection.


----------

